# Where to find Pot Guts?



## Alderleet (May 15, 2012)

Hey all, I've been stationed here at Hill for a while, and I'm looking for a place to shoot pot guts. I wanted to drive out of state to shoot prairie dogs, but i figured why not stay instate and shoot something similar.

Anyone know of a place to go, or anyone to call?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Proutdoors has a ranch in central Utah that is full of potguts. Several forum members have been down over the last 3 months playing wack-o-mole. Check with him.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> Proutdoors has a ranch in central Utah that is full of potguts. Several forum members have been down over the last 3 months playing wack-o-mole. Check with him.


+1 I went down there two months ago and those little critters were EVERYWHERE, it was a good time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Other than Pro's spot they are usually held very close to the chest as top secret as most guys have no common sense in being able to just pick off a few and usually eradicate the whole colony.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> eradicate the whole colony.


isnt that kinda the point to shooting gophers? kill, kill, kill...? :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Other than Pro's spot they are usually held very close to the chest as top secret as most guys have no common sense in being able to just pick off a few and usually eradicate the whole colony.


I wish it were possible to eradicate the whole colony down here! All are welcome to come down and give it their best to eradicate the vermin on my place, just be sure to bring LOTS of ammo, and lots of water...its getting hot and dry out and about.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I and my friends had a great time Pro. Once again thanks.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Head to southeast Idaho. Look for lava fields and you'll find rock chucks. Start around the Mcammon area and work your way north.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

fishawk said:


> Head to southeast Idaho. Look for lava fields and you'll find rock chucks. Start around the Mcammon area and work your way north.


Northeast and southeast of Lava hotsprings has a lot of lava fields. How good of a spot is that?


----------



## Alderleet (May 15, 2012)

Well, i found there is a place up Monte Cristo, near Randolph that has a plethora of pot guts. Its only about 90 miles from base. I will give Proutdoors ranch a hit here in a month when my father comes out.

thanks for the help everyone, i really appreciate it!


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Never hunted that specific area but it's just east of Mcammon. I'm sure it holds plenty of chucks.


----------

